# Hunters Shoot Dog



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Hunter's dog shot after being mistaken for beaver
Mike Nowatzki, The Forum
Published Monday, November 05, 2007

A hunting dog retrieving a bird from a slough near Alice, N.D., was shot Sunday by hunters who apparently mistook it for a beaver, Cass County Chief Deputy Jim Thoreson said.

A rural Alice resident was hunting with his dog when two hunters in a pickup stopped a distance away and fired on the swimming dog with a shotgun, hitting it in the head, Thoreson said. The dog survived.

"These guys must have been quite a ways away, so luckily the pellets didn't penetrate," he said.

Thoreson said the Sheriff's Department planned to contact a game warden today about the incident, which was reported at 5:14 p.m. Sunday.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Crazy road hunters!!!

Guy by Wadena shot his dog in the head when it jumped for a pheasant. I guess it was down at the U of M and $3000 it will be okay.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

These absolute morons need to have their guns taken away and their lic revoked for years. A few weeks back Big Josh from Quebec was killed when a guy stopped on the road and fired into the Snow decoys and struck him in the head and killed him. I just read yesterday where a guy watched a pickup stop and 2 guys jump out and start blasting away at Canada geese and once the driver saw him it took off with the 2 guys out in the field tresspassing. And when the person talked to them, they denied what he saw them do. Look at the # of guys shot this Fall over sound or movement shooting. :eyeroll: Absolutely senseless.

See the pattern here? Rogue so called "hunters" breaking laws and ignoring the most basic firearm safety rules.

I have seen a big increased since the spring Snow goose season in which the atitude of some is kill them anyway possible since the Feds want them dead. All this has lead to countless tresspassing, needless crippling of geese, and many out of season birds (ducks, Honkers, specks) also being shot all due to the recklessness of this type of clowns who have guns and hunting lic.

Maybe the 2 are directly related to the attitude shift. Maybe it is not. Maybe it is the distancing of so much of the population now living in towns and cities VS on the farm where appreciation for all animals seeemed to be previlent years ago.

What I do know is that there is a segment of the population that are damned dangerous when a gun is in their hands and care less about laws and saefty. Stiff penalties should be handed out when comvicted. Like a minimum loss of hunting lic for 5 years. This wrist slapping by the judges is ridiculous IMO. It is a *PRIVILEGE* to have hunting lic, not a right. Just like a drivers lic. it is a privilege, if you abuse it, you should loose it.

Stepped up enforcement and stiff sentenances need to happen to turn the direction of this type of behavior along with mandatory firearms safety and ethics classes every 10 years of all hunters.

For if we do not regulate our own, the antis will shut all of us down for what a few idiots actions are.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Very good post h2ofwlr.. :beer:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

that makes me furrious hearing that, i would hit the fan if that ever happend to my dog.

h20fwler good post

they should deffiantly have there licesences taking away


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good post

I don't have a dog myself but if I did and that same thing happened to me and my dog where two guys started to open fire on my dog I might have to return the favor and pull up on their truck.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

it was a 9 and 1/2 year old german wirehair that was bringing back a duck in decoys. They shot twice missed the first time and had a direct hit the second--no more than 35 yards. She had 4 holes in her left ear one in the right. one between the eyes, and 2 in her nose


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Good post h20fwlr. You're right about this assinine spring goose hunt. Biggest joke in the history of waterfowl mgnt Very sad.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It is pretty sad all together with the accidents we have had this year already. It seams as if hunting has turned into a fad and there are a lot more arm chair, lazy, inconsiderate, slobs out in the fields. If this was my dog, I would have to agree with goosbusters2 on this one, I would plea that I feared for my life and my dogs life and I was protecting her.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Shooter thinks dog is beaver

The Associated Press - Tuesday, November 06, 2007
ALICE, N.D.

A hunting dog retrieving a duck from a slough near here was shot by a man who claimed he mistook it for a beaver, authorities said.

Niles Short of Fargo was duck hunting on Sunday on a steep embankment when two people in a pickup truck stopped on the road above the embankment, Cass County Deputy Dan Hermann said.

One of the men got out of the pickup and fired a 20-gauge shotgun at the dog, Hermann said.

Short said he heard two gunshots. He thought maybe his duck decoys were the target, until pellets from the second shot struck his 9-year-old German wire-haired pointer, Matti.

"Then I realized somebody's shooting at my dog," he said.

The men fled and Short phoned authorities from a nearby farm to relay the pickup's license plate number.

Hermann said it was unknown whether the shooter had the proper license to hunt beaver. The men, who are from the Page and Valley City areas, were on their way home and were not hunting at the time of the incident, he said.

Hermann did not release their names because of the ongoing investigation.

The dog took six or seven pellets to the face, but "it seems like it's going to be OK," Short said. "Even after that, my dog went out there and got that (duck)."

Short said his dog's body was underwater when the shotgun pellets hit from about 40 yards away.

"More and more, farmers are shutting their doors on hunters because of people like this," said Short, a longtime hunter and former fishing guide. "It is absolutely crazy."

Jason Scott, a Fargo-based game warden, said he was contacted about the case Monday afternoon and hadn't looked at the police report to determine what, if any, penalties the two men may face.


----------



## Polly (Jul 27, 2007)

Mr. Short -

I'm sorry to hear that your dog was shot. I hope it is recovering and that you sue the pants off those dopes. It doesn't sound like either the Sheriff or the game warden wants to do anything about it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Niles

Sorry to hear about your dog. You must be a very good person. If that happend to my dog I would of came unglued. I hope everything turns out well and those guys get hit with every possible fine.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Turner said:


> It is pretty sad all together with the accidents we have had this year already. It seams as if hunting has turned into a fad and there are a lot more arm chair, lazy, inconsiderate, slobs out in the fields. If this was my dog, I would have to agree with goosbusters2 on this one, I would plea that I feared for my life and my dogs life and I was protecting her.


If I was on the jury, I'd make sure your verdict was not guilty. What were these idiots thinking? What knid of mentality allows a person to shoot into someone's decoys what ever they think they are shooting at?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

RETARDS
SHOULD HAVE THEIR LICENCENES REVOKED FOR AT LEAST 5 YEARS
SHOULD HAVE HEAYY FINES :******: :******: :evil:


----------

